
T-Mobile CEO John Legere to Be Replaced by COO Mike Sievert in May - protomyth
https://9to5mac.com/2019/11/18/t-mobile-ceo-john-legere-to-be-replaced-by-coo-mike-sievert-in-may/
======
wronglebowski
I think this is the sign that the big T-Mobile "ride" is over. There won't be
any big future "consumer friendly" practices. They're going to absorb Sprint
and become just as awful as AT&T and Verizon.

~~~
skyyler
What makes you feel that way?

How do you know Sievert wasn't there behind Legere during all of the "consumer
friendly" decisions that have been made recently?

